# LOTS OF NICE TROUT THIS WEEK at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
June 13, 2019*

*WINTER FISHING SPECIAL: Dec. 2019 â€" Jan. 2020​*_Boat or Wade Fishing (Includes 3 Meals, 1 Night Lodging, and Fishing Guide)​_





​
The following conditions apply to the 2019-20 Winter Fishing Special:
â€¢	Live bait and Texas Hotel Tax costs not included.
â€¢	When rescheduling due to bad weather, we will allow you to reschedule your trip any time within the following 12-months.
â€¢	If you reschedule for any reason other than bad weather, you will be required to reschedule your trip for the period of Dec. 2020 thru Jan. 2021.

*â€œWINTER FISHING SPECIALâ€ Rates:*
Full-Day 2 anglers per boat â€" $500/angler
Half-Day 2 anglers per boat â€" $475/angler
Full-Day 3 anglers per boat â€" $375/angler
Half-Day 3 anglers per boat â€" $350/angler
Full-Day 4 anglers per boat â€" $350/angler
Half-Day 4 anglers per boat â€" $325/angler

â€¢	Simms Chest-Wader Rentals + Boots are $35/day
â€¢	Simms Wading Boot Rentals (Boots Only) is $20/day
â€¢	If you plan to wade fish, please bring your own rods & reels. Rod and reel rental is $30 per day (we supply rods & reels when fishing from the boat).

*Wading Through Winter​*Even on the coldest of days, if given the choice, serious anglers should choose to wade a shoreline instead of drifting it, as you certainly donâ€™t want to risk spooking a trophy with a lot of hull slap. Plus, firing-up a big outboard engine to make another drift probably isnâ€™t a wise and effective method of sneaking up on one of the â€œbig galsâ€ this time of the year. You can cover a lot of real estate quite rapidly by drifting, but thatâ€™s not what itâ€™s all about when chasing large trout in the wintertime. Instead, think of the stealth you provide yourself by walking in waist-deep water while wearing a good pair of chest waders and a warm wading jacket.






​
Because itâ€™s colder in December and January, look to wade mud/grass or mud/shell areas, as mud is darker than sand which allows the mud to soak up and hold the heat from the sun much better. Creeks exiting the marsh flow mud and silt outward and onto the floor of the bay, forming nutrient-rich channels that may only be a foot or two deeper than surrounding waters, giving the trout a somewhat sense of security of deeper water during cold weather. These small tidal channels also serve as a highway in and out of the marshy backcountry for baitfish and predators alike.

A wintertime factor that often has an even greater effect on baitfish and trout is often the wind â€" some wind is always better than no wind at all. Why? Because the wind provides more oxygenated water for the fish, they are more active due to increased oxygen levels. You might be able to compare it to todayâ€™s live-bait anglers who use pure oxygen to keep their bait livelier and living for longer periods of time. Another thing to remember about wintertime wind is to always make it a point to setup as many wading sessions as possible each day along windward shorelines. Windward shorelines are better because the wind blows the baitfish up against the shallows along the windward shore. And where thereâ€™s bait, the trout will not be long to follow.






​
Thereâ€™s just something special about being afoot out in the water amongst that which you treasure the most. After all, where else can you go to face your rival in such a beautiful, peaceful, and serene setting? Nowhere else that I can think ofâ€¦!

*Share Your Bay Flats Memories​*








*CLICK TO GO TO SmugMug*​
Thereâ€™s nothing weâ€™re more proud of than you, our Bay Flats Lodge customers. Thatâ€™s why weâ€™re putting the photos from your lodge visit out on our new SmugMug online-printing site so you can show them off to the world. These photos, just like your visit, pull people together. Now you can showcase the memories of your visit with friends, family, customers, or co-workers in the way in which you wish for them to be seen. Bring the memories back to life!





​
*CCAâ€™s Building Conservation Trust (BCT) Teams Up To Rebuild Former Speckled Trout Fishing Hotspot​*





​
CCA-Louisiana has announced plans to build a set of new artificial reefs in South Marsh Island Block 233, on a former speckled trout fishing hotspot where oil and gas platforms have been removed. The new reef complex will be named in honor of Lafayette area conservation legend Ted Beaullieu, Sr.

Along with conservation partners Chevron, CCAâ€™s Building Conservation Trust and the Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries, CCA Louisiana plans to build three individual reef sites using a variety of recycled concrete â€œmaterials of opportunity.â€ The materials will include recycled platform legs, highway barriers and construction materials that have been made available to CCA and approved for use on the project.

The reefs will replace habitat in an area where oil and gas platforms have been removed that was once a favorite of speckled trout anglers. Each of the three new reefs will cover 1.5 to 2 acres, and together will span a total area of roughly 5 to 6 acres. Each reef will be designed to optimize the water and bottom conditions with the hopes of creating the best possible fish habitat.

Funding for the project comes from CCA Louisiana, Chevron, CCAâ€™s Building Conservation Trust and LDWFâ€™s Artificial Reef Trust Fund, as well individual gifts from CCA Louisiana REEF Club members. In-kind donation will be provided by DLS Energy and Road Rock Recycling. Members will receive more information about other upcoming projects in the coming weeks.

*Donate Now*
Make a gift today and you can help the Building Conservation Trust provide funding for local, state and national fisheries, habitat conservation and restoration projects. If you would like to make a tax-deductible donation to help support the work of the Building Conservation Trust, please use the Donation Button below.
*CLICK HERE TO DONATE TO BCT*​
*What Our Recent Guests Are Sayingâ€¦​*_The lodge staff is so good, so helpful, and so polite! Capt. Cooper Hartmann was very patient with the new guys, and he's a general pleasure to be around! - *Doug T. 6/12/19*

Capt. Kevin Matula worked hard to the end - helped when needed! The double bone-in pork chop for dinner was awesome! -* Johnny G. 6/11/19*

Had a great time, and the staff was great! Hard to improve on such great service! - *Raul C. 6/10/19*

Everything was great - from the lodging, the friendly staff, the guides, and to the amazing food! Thanks! - *Brian C. 6/9/19*

Capt. Nick Dahlman is great - one of the best guides I have had! - *John C. 6/7/19*_

*Seven-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 10 % Precip.*
Sunny, with a high near 90. North wind 6 to 9 mph becoming east in the afternoon.
*Friday 10 % Precip.*
A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms before 8am. Mostly sunny, with a high near 92. Heat index values as high as 106. Southwest wind 7 to 9 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip.*
Sunny, with a high near 92. South southeast wind 5 to 8 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip.*
Sunny, with a high near 91. South wind 8 to 10 mph.
*Monday 30 % Precip.*
A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms after 8am. Mostly sunny, with a high near 91. North northeast wind around 7 mph.
*Tuesday 40 % Precip.*
A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Partly sunny, with a high near 88.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip.*
A 30 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly sunny, with a high near 88.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 84.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle






​


----------

